# Digital VS analogue pictures



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Which do you like better??

Everyone here probably knows how much I love analogue and its warmth/depth... Digital is flat and sterile and that goes for pictures also..... No life in it @ all,no depth....

What do ya'll think? (I wont get mad if someone says they love digital.. lets try and have a good open minded discussion about it)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmm, I wouldn't say digital is more flat and sterile than film, that's down to the photographer and camera, regardless of the medium being used.

The main thing I love about digital is the not waiting for photos to be returned from the D&P (Usually about 2 weeks), digital lets you see the result instantly, giving you chance to (hopefully) re-shoot the picture again.

The downside is that the photos can't be enlarged as much as 35mm, without losing quality.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

> The downside is that the photos can't be enlarged as much as 35mm, without losing quality.


surely that depends upon the analysis of the picture .. and the size or type of the ccd sensor ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Most cameras tend to store the pics at 72/96 DPI nowadays unless they can save as .RAW, which doesn't leave much wriggle-room for enlarging very much. OK the software algorithms are getting better for enlarging digital pictures 'cleanly', but it's still to easy to get blocky pixelated pics if you're not careful.

I suppose the viewing-point would make a difference though, the further back the viewer stands, the 'cleaner' the pic appears...... :lol:


----------

